# 3 Std. MTB Rennen - TSG Merlau



## TSG-Merlau (16. März 2010)

*2. Auflage des in 2009 erstmalig durchgeführten 3 Stunden MTB Rennen in Merlau am 03.Juli 2010*

*Anmeldung zusenden per E-Mail an [email protected]*


----------



## Berrrnd (16. März 2010)

habt ihr keine internetseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSG-Merlau (16. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> habt ihr keine internetseite?


 
Doch, aber es müssen die Daten noch aktualisiert werden. Der Flyer wurden erst eben fertig gestellt.

www.tsg-merlau.de


----------



## d_mase (17. März 2010)

Hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei.

cool, 3 Euro Startgebühr ist ja günstiger als jede RTF.


----------



## TSG-Merlau (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
ja, wir haben das Rennen im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal durchgeführt und durchgängig positives Feedback bekommen.
Wenn Sie Ideen oder Anregungen bezüglich Werbung usw. haben nehmen wir diese gerne an. Vielleicht können Sie im Bekanntenkreis auch die Werbetrommel rühren und einen Hinweis auf das Forum geben.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Teilnahme.


----------



## TSG-Merlau (25. März 2010)

Anbei ein Link zur Webseite der TSG- Merlau mit den Streckenprofil

Senioren- Rennen
http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/MTB_2009/Seniorenrace_2009.htm
http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/MTB_2009/Profil_Seniorenrace_2009.htm

Junioren- Rennen
http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/MTB_2009/Juniorrace_2009.htm
http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/MTB_2009/Profil_Juniorenrace2009.htm


----------



## TSG-Merlau (5. April 2010)

Das 3 Std. MTB Rennen wird in diesem Jahr unterteilt in die Klassen Haupt- und Jedermann- / Jederfraurennen. 
In jeder Klasse gibt es zusätzlich eine Unterteilung nach Altersgruppen. Detaillierte Informationen demnächst auf unserer Homepage

http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/index.htm


----------



## Diethelm (5. April 2010)

Gitb es dieses Jahr 2 Rennen?


----------



## TSG-Merlau (7. April 2010)

Ja, das ist richtig. Es gibt 2 Rennen die Zeitgleich ablaufen.
Das Jedermann / Jederfraurennen findet zu 70% auf der gleichen Strecke wie das Hauptrennen statt. Das Streckenprofil und auch die Streckenbeschreibung findet Ihr demnächst auf unserer Homepage.

http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/index.htm


----------



## hessenmob87 (2. Juni 2010)

Sollten fragen bezüglich des Rennens bestehen, können Sie sich jederzeit per ICQ, Skype oder E-mail an uns wenden.

[email protected]


----------



## hessenmob87 (2. Juni 2010)

Update...

die Homepage www.MTB.tsg-merlau.de wurde aktualisiert.

Datum und Startzeiten können eingesehen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hessenmob87 (5. Juni 2010)

...seit Donnerstag 03.06. haben wir neue Teilnehmer für das Teen Race

Die Gesamtschule Mücke und die Theo-Koch Schule Grünberg werden die Werbetrommel bei ihren Schülern rühren.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## jetos15 (15. Juni 2010)

is ja ganz in der nähe- da könnt man ja eig mal mit mischen^^


----------



## hessenmob87 (16. Juni 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> is ja ganz in der nähe- da könnt man ja eig mal mit mischen^^



Wir würden uns riesig freuen.

Die Strecke ist mitlerweile sogar gemäht und wird in den nächsten Tagen noch präpariert.

Die "Expertenstrecke" wird noch ein wenig anspruchsvoller und sollte so einiges von den Fahrern abverlangen - was aber im Team, mit vereinten Kräften zu bewältigen ist.

Die "Jedermann/-frau Strecke" wird im Moment noch von einem umgefallenen Baum "belagert" der in Kürze per Kettensäge zerlegt werden sollte.

Andernfalls wird es auf jeden Fall eine angemessene Ausweichstrecke geben. Wir haben ja Wald und Wiese genug für ne Alternative.

Wir freuen uns auf euch! - Die Vorbereitungen sind schon voll in Gange!

gruß

Christian Baumann

RacingTeam


----------



## TSG-Merlau (17. Juni 2010)

Anbei Zusammenfassung für die Zeitung.

mfg
Thomas Tröller

Racing Team


----------



## hessenmob87 (19. Juni 2010)

...der Zeitungsartikel ist sehr schön geworden.
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Arbeitseinsatz auf der Strecke 


Bin mir sicher, es wird wieder


----------



## Schnuffi78 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich lese da immer nur was von Teams. Dürfen auch Einzelstarter antreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSG-Merlau (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
wir hatten das MTB Rennen als Teamwettbewerb ausgeschrieben. Aber, grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen einen Einzelstarter. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass das Rennen über 3 Stunden geht und die Strecke recht anspruchsvoll ist. 
Sie können also gerne als Einzelstarter teilnehmen.

mfg
Thomas Tröller


----------



## TSG-Merlau (21. Juni 2010)

Online Anmeldung freigeschaltet!

Die Anmeldung ist möglich unter http://www.mtb.tsg-merlau.de/ 

Grüße
Racing Team
MTB- TSG MERLAU


----------



## TSG-Merlau (24. Juni 2010)

Streckenbesichtigung möglich:
Ab Samstag, den 26.06.10 kann die Strecke besichtigt werden.


MTB Racing Team
TSG Merlau


----------



## TSG-Merlau (27. Juni 2010)

Beide Strecken (Haupt- und Jedermannrennen) sind fertig und können besichtigt werden.

MTB Racing Team
TSG MERLAU


----------



## hessenmob87 (30. Juni 2010)

Und die Strecke ist der Hammer =)


----------



## TSG-Merlau (30. Juni 2010)

Damit die Fußballfans unter den MTB Freeks nicht zu kurz kommen, bauen wir eine Großbildleinwand mit Beamer vor unserem Sportheim auf.

TSG Merlau
MTB Racing Team


----------



## hessenmob87 (30. Juni 2010)

Na das hört sich super an =)


----------



## TSG-Merlau (2. Juli 2010)

*ACHTUNG: Geänderte Startzeiten*

Auf Grund der Wettervorhersage mit Temperaturen bis 37° und natürlich auch wegen dem 1/4- Finalspiel der deutschen Mannschaft haben wir uns dazu entschlossen die Startzeiten wie folgt festzulegen bzw. zu ändern:

*Haupt- und Jedermannrennen 18.30 Uhr**

Kids Race 18.35 Uhr*

Thomas Tröller
MTB Racing Team
TSG Merlau


----------



## _simon (4. Juli 2010)

Hier - wie nach der Siegerehrung versprochen - die Meldung im Forum.
Kannst mir eine PN senden, dann sehen wir weiter.

Beste Grüße
_simon


----------



## d_mase (5. Juli 2010)

Wow.......Respekt. 
Das war eine super Veranstaltung.
Perfekt organisiert mit viel Liebe zum Detail.
Strecke war super.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Weg da hin führt, aber könnte man die Zuschauer nicht zur Downhillpassage bringen? Das wäre sicher spektakulärer 

Ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter.
Macht weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hessenmob87 (7. Juli 2010)

d_mase schrieb:


> Wow.......Respekt.
> Das war eine super Veranstaltung.
> Perfekt organisiert mit viel Liebe zum Detail.
> Strecke war super.
> ...




das is ne super idee aber logistisch nicht so einfach möglich.

um die leute dort hinzubringen, muss man nen kleinen umweg fahren.

wir haben dieses jahr schon dran gearbeitet einen livestream von der strecke zu bekommen, leider ist mir ein computer ausgefallen, wodurch der livestream ins wasser fiel. wir werden uns deinen vorschlag nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und der technik nächstes jahr nochmal ne chance geben.

vielen dank auch für dein lob - das spornt uns für 2011 noch mehr an!!!

wir freuen uns, wenn ihr uns nächstes jahr wieder besucht und werden dafür sorgen, dass ihr wieder viel spaß haben werdet!

gruß

christian baumann

MTB Team


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (4. August 2010)

Hallo Christian,

wie sieht es denn mit den Bildern vom Rennen aus? Ihr hatte dich auch ein Laptop aufgebaut, welches auf dem kleinen Trailstück aufgezeichnet hat.

Auf Eurer Homepage sind noch die Bilder vom vergangenen Jahr.

Sportliche Grüße
Marco

PS: Die Strecke hat Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht kann man den Trailanteil beim kommenden Mal noch etwas steigern.


----------



## hessenmob87 (12. August 2010)

M-a-x-x-x schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit den Bildern vom Rennen aus? Ihr hatte dich auch ein Laptop aufgebaut, welches auf dem kleinen Trailstück aufgezeichnet hat.
> 
> ...




Die Internetpräsenz soll demnächst komplett neugestaltet werden - die Bilder werden dann wohl auch miteingebunden.

Wenn es so weit ist, wird hier ein Vermerk gepostet und du somit per mail informiert.

Die strecke wird von Jahr zu Jahr verfeinert. Ich denke du wirst auch im nächsten Jahr kleine Veränderungen feststellen.

gruß


Christian


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (16. August 2010)

hessenmob87 schrieb:


> Die Internetpräsenz soll demnächst komplett neugestaltet werden - die Bilder werden dann wohl auch miteingebunden.
> 
> Wenn es so weit ist, wird hier ein Vermerk gepostet und du somit per mail informiert.
> 
> ...



Servus Christian,

na da bin ich aber einmal gespannt. Wann kann man denn ungefähr mit der Fertigstellung der Internetseite rechnen? 

Zum Thema Strecke lasse ich mich gerne überraschen. Ein paar technische Passagen mehr, sind bestimmt realisierbar und sorgen für noch mehr Spaß. 

In diesem Sinne! 

Sportliche Grüße
Marco


----------



## M-a-x-x-x (3. November 2010)

Hallo Christian,

ich will mich noch freundlich nach den Bildern erkundigen. Bisher habe ich keine Veränderungen auf oder an der Homepage feststellen können.

Wann wird es denn soweit sein? Sicherlich haben auch noch andere Teilnehmer Interesse an den geschossenen Fotos! 

Die Veranstaltung ist ja nun auch schon ein paar Tage her.

Über eine kruze Rückinfo freue ich mich!

Beste Grüße
Marco


----------

